# Weekly Scheduling, How it works?



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

On Friday some of us off course the lucky ones will get few hours/blocks scheduled. The question is after the new app update how it works? Do they send you the offer at certain time? do the offer have time lines to accept or reject?
*So just to summarize:
1) You do not have to refresh the app for it
2) You will get a push notification around 5:30pm local time on Friday
3) You have 24 hours to accept or reject the offer.
4) Your grey dots will disappear (if no offer) after that, mine disappeared around 8:30pm local time.

Thanks to miauber1x831 and enigmaquip for feedback! *


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

it's usually some time after noon, and if you get offered blocks you have 24 hrs to accept them


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> it's usually some time after noon, and if you get offered blocks you have 24 hrs to accept them


What I heard is they stay for 5-9 mins only


----------



## gsr717 (Nov 19, 2016)

do you get a push notification ? or you have to check at the right time ?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

since the app update I've seen maybe one blocked scheduled, maybe it was one block in two different weeks.... expecting/hoping/worry about friday prescheduled shifts is fairly pointless..... at my warehouse though it's pretty easy to pull 40 hrs on dailys


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

At this point I am over scheduled blocks. When I use to get them I would often foreit them for a more optimal time anyways. I would rather do 7am than drive to my warehouse at morning rush hour at 9 am.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> At this point I am over scheduled blocks. When I use to get them I would often foreit them for a more optimal time anyways. I would rather do 7am than drive to my warehouse at morning rush hour at 9 am.


I have to agree with you. At this point, reserved/scheduled blocks are non-sense IMO. I'm okay with picking block day-to-day basis,


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

I'm almost 2 months in with my availability completely open and have never been scheduled a block fwiw.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> since the app update I've seen maybe one blocked scheduled, maybe it was one block in two different weeks.... expecting/hoping/worry about friday prescheduled shifts is fairly pointless..... at my warehouse though it's pretty easy to pull 40 hrs on dailys


Do they send you a "push Notification" for Scheduled Block/Reserved Offer or you have to refresh the app at certain time to get it??


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Just got mine for next week and actually managed to get a reserved offer..... Yes there was a push notification and to verify what I said before, I have 24 hrs to accept it or kick it back


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> Just got mine for next week and actually managed to get a reserved offer..... Yes there was a push notification and to verify what I said before, I have 24 hrs to accept it or kick it back


and you are in MT zone so around 5:30pm your time, correct?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Do they send you a "push Notification" for Scheduled Block/Reserved Offer or you have to refresh the app at certain time to get it??


I got a reserve offer last week. Yes, there was a push notification and I didn't see the exact time but it was somewhere right around 5:30pm, in Eastern time zone. And I was given 24 hours to accept it.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I got my notification at around 6:19 I suppose.... that's when I had until tomorrow to accept


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Got my first reserved offer yesterday. Woke up this morning to find it. Didn't notice a notification but I had until 8:09 pm today to accept it.


----------



## Missann702 (Dec 11, 2016)

Poolepit said:


> I'm almost 2 months in with my availability completely open and have never been scheduled a block fwiw.


I have yet to see a block or an offer. It's been 2 weeks. All I see are grey dots on a calendar


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't seen scheduled offers in months.... you have to refresh continually during the day until you figure out when they typically drop blocks. Usually have to grab them within a few seconds or they are gone.

g


----------

